# How Many Pups In This Xray?



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

This xray was taken on Friday of our Cassie and I figured this would be a good topic for all of you. She is due on the 8th of May. Along with the xray are a few pictures of Cassie before pregnancy and now just days before her due date


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't know how many pups, but mom is a beauty. Thanks for posting the xray, I don't breed but loved being able to see this.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I counted six for sure (I think) lol. Mama dog is gorgeous


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

We counted 9, but was told that there could be 1 or 2 more too. I figured it would be fun for those of you to look and see what you think


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol wow! Lots of babies! Can't wait for pictures of the little monsters :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I counted 6 for sure but I wouldnt be surprised if there's a couple "hiding"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I'm seeing 10? But that could be a shadow Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I counted 9 as well. Pretty girl; good luck with the puppies.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!

I'll PM you my address, you can send a few this way!  

What's her pedigree again? I think you shared it a while back somewhere but I forget and the link to your website isn't working for me (my computer issues, not your link).


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

If you go to my litter page you can click onto the pedigree under the posted breeding and it will give you both pedigree for Sire and Dam


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is so cool! I have never seen an x-ray of pups before. I counted 7, but it would be cool if you could re-post this picture and mark all the pups you see


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

NarysDad said:


> If you go to my litter page you can click onto the pedigree under the posted breeding and it will give you both pedigree for Sire and Dam


It won't allow me to click anything.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I got 9....got to let us know if we were right after she has them.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I got 9....got to let us know if we were right after she has them.



this is what I counted also, she is due on Wednesday, but think she may go early.

Liz you can go to my facebook wall and scroll down and in the pictures of Enno and Cassie is the pedigree for the pups


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I counted heads and spines and the highest I came up with was 8 ! I hope she has a very healthy ,trouble free delivery.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

First time I counted 6, this time either 8 or 9. These pups need to hurry Chuck!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Liz here is the pedigree for you to view

Breeding for Enno Vom Haus Karu X Cassie Vandenheuvel - German Shepherd Dog

Kendra I'm just waiting patiently for these lil guys to come.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

NarysDad said:


> Kendra I'm just waiting patiently for these lil guys to come.


Chuck, I am waiting not so patiently! lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i counted 6


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I see 6. The best way to do this is to only count skulls.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

VTcoach said:


> I see 6. The best way to do this is to only count skulls.


 
6 skulls yes. But if you look carefully you see more spines.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i saw 6 little bodies... way cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The puppies are being born!!!! Yay!!! My new baby is in this litter!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think I see at least seven skulls, and maybe eight or nine spines, but there still may be more hiding. It will be interesting to see how many.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I see 6 or 7 skulls and 1 whale. That dark shadow looks just like a whale!


----------

